# IPObservations Episode 1: The Elegance of IPO



## Vislor (Nov 14, 2012)

This is my latest and most ambitious project, IPObservations, a webseries that I'm hoping to do looking at interesting or topical aspects of IPO Dog Sport in a fun, light hearted way.

Please share this on your facebook pages, forums or whatever else you can share it on and leave feedback or ideas for future episodes!

IPObservations Episode 1 The Elegance of IPO - YouTube

Thanks.

Ash.


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Absolutely love it. Great little video.


----------

